# My DIY15mm QR fork mount



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Couldn't find one so I made one. Does its job and was fun to make.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

dstruct said:


> Couldn't find one so I made one. Does its job and was fun to make.


Very nice job! There are 15mm to QR adapters like the Fork-Up but they are expensive for what they are and not as elegant as your one piece solution. Care to share the details of the build?

Karl


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

kwarwick said:


> Very nice job! There are 15mm to QR adapters like the Fork-Up but they are expensive for what they are and not as elegant as your one piece solution. Care to share the details of the build?
> 
> Karl


Thanks! Yeah, I'd be happy to share. pm me.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice job.....
Can't believe these aren't being made already...those adapters are expensive!


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks good. What is it attached to, are those bars across a truck bed? Also I would replace those Phillips head screws with real bolts, no way I would ever trust my bike's safety to machine screws.


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Looks good. What is it attached to, are those bars across a truck bed? Also I would replace those Phillips head screws with real bolts, no way I would ever trust my bike's safety to machine screws.


Yeah, my truck has sliding rails built into the bed. 
Oh no, it's all bolted down now. Just used screws to get a few pics. It was about to rain.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Good work there! Im off to the hardware store right now to get the materials. Then I will hit up some friends to find a welder. That is just the solution I was looking for. Thanks a ton :thumbsup:


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Stupendous Man said:


> Good work there! Im off to the hardware store right now to get the materials. Then I will hit up some friends to find a welder. That is just the solution I was looking for. Thanks a ton :thumbsup:


No prob man, glad you like it! Gotta love the DIY projects. Iv been using mine a lot and its been great. The only thing I want to do is plasti-dip the ends.


----------



## tscales11 (May 10, 2010)

http://www.rockymounts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0150


----------



## tross45 (Aug 19, 2011)

*15 mm Fork Mount*

Great job on the DIY fork mount. What material did you use for the tubular part of the mount?


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

tross45 said:


> Great job on the DIY fork mount. What material did you use for the tubular part of the mount?


Thanks! Been using mine since I put it together and it's been great! I used a 6" x1/2" galvanized gas nipple from either orchard supply or Home Depot. Just take your 15mm qr with you and make sure it slides easily. Not all nipple inside diameters are the same. Hope it works for ya!


----------



## VFRLuke (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, this seems pretty easy.

I don't have my bike yet though, I'm assuming the the 15mm skewer is acutally 15mm OD? and then would the width of the tube need to be 100mm?

I bet we have some black iron or galvanized at work. I can't weld very well, but I can either get someone to stick it together for me or just make it ugly myself.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

tscales11 said:


> RockyMounts - FlyTrap Bike Carrier


Shame they only offer it in a 20 mm version. I wonder if it is because or the patent on the 15 mm holders. Regardless, actually irregardless, the DIY is much cooler.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Raymo853 said:


> Shame they only offer it in a 20 mm version. I wonder if it is because or the patent on the 15 mm holders. Regardless, actually irregardless, the DIY is much cooler.


They do, it's called the Driveshaft. It doesn't work with regular 9mm QR forks though, but it does do 15/20mm through axles. Of course it's still a lot cheaper to make your own...


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Shortly, we, Hurricane Components, will have both a 15mm and 20mm, as well as standard 9mm QR mounts that can be bolted down, fit into most factory truck bed racks and fit into our 2 upcoming rack systems. What will make ours different, is that the mounting bolts will be inaccessible and we will have a pretty unique locking mechanism. We are shooting for an early 2013 release on the mounts, everything else will follow shortly thereafter.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Dstruct,,that is nice, I too would be interested in the "how to do it". Do you mind posting it or would you rather I pm you? Thanks


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty easy to make. Just take your skewer with you to make sure it fits in the nipple. Some nipple inside diameters are no big enough.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

dstruct, great tutorial and finished project. Just what I need. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Shortly, we, Hurricane Components, will have both a 15mm and 20mm, as well as standard 9mm QR mounts that can be bolted down, fit into most factory truck bed racks and fit into our 2 upcoming rack systems. What will make ours different, is that the mounting bolts will be inaccessible and we will have a pretty unique locking mechanism. We are shooting for an early 2013 release on the mounts, everything else will follow shortly thereafter.


Yea, but how much will it cost? This IS a DIY thread which means people aren't really looking to buy the big company manufactured ones that are $50+


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been using the same design with great results


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I think that's great that someone went out and made their own part, but I guarantee that the part cost more than you could buy it already made, figuring the cost to find the parts, buy the parts needed and the labor and time, plus the "engineering" time.
I'm not taking anything away from "dstruct", I actually think that he did a very nice job on it, that's pretty much how I got started with Hurricane, but at the time there weren't any other mounts on the market, I created one. We used to have and still do have manufacturerers contact us when they are developing new technology, ie: Cannondale with their Lefty, Marzocchi with their QR20, Fox/ Shimano with the QR15, just to name a few.

If my post regarding our new product offends you, sorry, but I started off as a DIY person also, maybe dstruct will also.

BTW, Hurricane Components is far from a "Big company" as you have labeled us as.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice looks like the stainless steel one I got here
Bike Carrier Fork Mount Type Adapter to Mount A Bike with 15 mm Axle to Anything | eBay


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

dstruct said:


> Thanks! Been using mine since I put it together and it's been great! I used a 6" x1/2" galvanized gas nipple from either orchard supply or Home Depot. Just take your 15mm qr with you and make sure it slides easily. Not all nipple inside diameters are the same. Hope it works for ya!


If it doesn't slide easily it's because pipe is welded and usually has an internal seam that is raised. A better material would be to bring it in to a metal supply shop and have them measure the OD of the axle and buy tube. HREW, DOM, and 4130 chromoly are the usual designations of tube and go from cheap to expensive, respectively.


----------



## thomasdemeo (Jan 3, 2013)

*A simple DIY 15mm Mountain Bike Fork Truck Mount*

I made one to fit a 15mm axle and posted it to instructables. Search for "Mountain Bike Fork Truck Mount" to find it. There are other designs too so you may find the exact thing you want.

The real magic of this is that the inside diameter of a 1/2" pipe is large enough to have the 15mm axle inserted into it. Most of these pipes have a smooth enough inside surface but I did end up sanding the inside of the pipe a bit so it would not scratch my axle. An alternate design would be to use 1/2" PVC pipe and then have that in a slightly larger galvanized pipe with basically the same deign. That would made since the axle never gets hurt since the PVC is a softer material. I realized this after I did this project but it is really your choice.

My Parts List:
(1) 1/2" diameter, Galvanized pipe "T"
(1) Base / pedestal floor mount
(2) 1/2" diameter Galvanized pipe, 1" in length (you the actual length depends on how tight you wrench it together and how much slop you want.
(1) 1/2" diameter, 2" length (this can vary a few inches depending how high you want it to be, keep it lower for less stress on the part. 
(1) Base wood stand (I had a piece of 3/4 plywood (4" wide x 34" long) around so I used that. You could use a 2"x6" if you want. I would keep it at least 36 wide so stays flat on the SUV or truck floor. 
(4) 3/4" wood screws

OPTIONAL
(1) Paint (optional)
(1) Fabric (optional, but it sure makes it look nice)
(1) length of 4" wide, 36" long male Velcro
(1) Spray adhesive (optional, used if you decide to cover the base with fabric)


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I made the same thing in my shop and mounted it to my truck toolbox. I used the lathe to turn down some alum to 15mm id and 20mm od and then tig welded it to a 2x1.5 angle. Alum on alum won't mar the finish of the fork and looks damn good too.


----------

